

Gmail Gets a Preview Pane - canistr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/05/gmail-gets-a-preview-pane-hooray-needs-work-aww/

======
Shenglong
... Does anyone else not have any ads in their Gmail? I shouldn't be
complaining, but I've just taken a thorough look, and I can't see _any_
advertisements.

~~~
canistr
I find the Preview Panes to be fairly annoying because there are now MORE ads
visible. I'm getting the standard banner ad at the bottom of the screen as
well as two ads within my email. One ad at the bottom of the email and another
at the right side of it.

------
jmilloy
I liked the original gmail 7 years ago.

